# Folding Dining Table for Hymer 640 Starline



## Siimplyloco (Dec 30, 2013)

The dining table in Hugo is great for entertaining up to six people, but we've already found the size of it restricts movement inside the van - we can't pass each other without breathing in ! 




So today I made a smaller one, just for the two of us, and it will mount on these clever spring loaded struts  permanently fixed to the wall to leave space for the main table on top when required.. It was made from 20mm blockboard, and some old beech table legs were sawn and routered to make the edges.I can't get into the storage facility until the 2nd, when I'll fit it and show more pics. 

You can see the difference in size here:
John








I forgot to mention that the new table has to be a little narrower than the original to fold down between the seats where the big table supports the double bed.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope my Wife doesn't see this, Maggy has been moaning since we bought our Hymer584 new in 2002 that the fixed table takes up too much space and the van would be more open without it, what made it worse is I dropped a sat box on it and put a hole in the middle, I managed to get a roll of the same laminate from Brownhills and intended to cut the original table off 9"-12" from the wall then make a free standing table that only gets put in place when we eat but as a temporary measure repaired the hole, we like the idea of a fixed table because previously we had friends visiting most nights away who always managed to knock the table and spill everything but in reality it does get in the way, it looks great and I will try to get some inspiration from your table and get mine done this Spring


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 2, 2014)

*Table fitted and working*



tezza33 said:


> I will try to get some inspiration from your table and get mine done this Spring



A bit more inspiration for you! It's a temporary fit as the brackets need a backing plate to spread the load, and that will bring the table out some 10mm from the wall. I'll  mount it under the rail for the big table so we have the use of either table if so desired. I discovered this morning that the big table sits in a purpose made slot behind the passenger seat, so I don't have to worry about where to put it!  I'm quite pleased with this little project: I wonder what it would have cost from Brownhills.....
John


----------



## novice1968 (Jan 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I hope my Wife doesn't see this, Maggy has been moaning since we bought our Hymer584 new in 2002 that the fixed table takes up too much space and the van would be more open without it, what made it worse is I dropped a sat box on it and put a hole in the middle, I managed to get a roll of the same laminate from Brownhills and intended to cut the original table off 9"-12" from the wall then make a free standing table that only gets put in place when we eat but as a temporary measure repaired the hole, we like the idea of a fixed table because previously we had friends visiting most nights away who always managed to knock the table and spill everything but in reality it does get in the way, it looks great and I will try to get some inspiration from your table and get mine done this Spring



I had also dropped objects on to said table resulting  2 holes, can you advise how to repair them 
Many thanks.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 2, 2014)

novice1968 said:


> I had also dropped objects on to said table resulting  2 holes, can you advise how to repair them
> Many thanks.



When we bought Hugo in October there were two dents in the small counter in front of the fridge. The worktops are filled with a paper honeycomb for lightness and repairs were deemed impossible. The dealer found a laminate specialist in Portsmouth who covered the top with a new piece of closely matching - not exact mind-  laminate. The piece on the new folding table came from the same source: £9!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 3, 2014)

*Finished Job and well pleased*

The job was finished today, the van was rocking without turning on the sub-woofer!

I mentioned that a backing piece was required, and this piece of cabinetry was left over from the oven fitment. It suited perfectly! The eagle eyed will notice that the screw head slots are all lined up vertically....





Table now fitted where it should be, just under the rail.





Fits underneath quite well.


----------



## novice1968 (Jan 3, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> When we bought Hugo in October there were two dents in the small counter in front of the fridge. The worktops are filled with a paper honeycomb for lightness and repairs were deemed impossible. The dealer found a laminate specialist in Portsmouth who covered the top with a new piece of closely matching - not exact mind-  laminate. The piece on the new folding table came from the same source: £9!
> John



John thanks for the reply
Can you please post details of supplier so I can follow it up
Best regards


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 3, 2014)

novice1968 said:


> John thanks for the reply
> Can you please post details of supplier so I can follow it up
> Best regards



Et Voila!
Stockmart Plastics - Kitchenware in North End PO2 7LP - 192.com

Didn't Tezza33 mention a roll of original laminate from Brownhills? Might be the way to go. 

I forgot to mention the cost of this project: Cost was £9 for laminate, £25 for brackets, nil for blockboard & beech oddments, £9.85 for the glue! Call it £45 plus a few hours labour and zillions for the equipment to do it with.....
John


----------



## novice1968 (Jan 3, 2014)

Didn't Tezza33 mention a roll of original laminate from Brownhills? Might be the way to go. 

I forgot to mention the cost of this project: Cost was £9 for laminate, £25 for brackets, nil for blockboard & beech oddments, £9.85 for the glue! Call it £45 plus a few hours labour and zillions for the equipment to do it with.....
John[/QUOTE]

Thanks again for reply
I am not too handy with DIY , so hoping to contact shop for laminate specialist to do the job.
Do not think brown hill will do this kind of repair, and too far away from my location.
Do you remember how much you pay ? For the laminate specialist
Regards


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 3, 2014)

novice1968 said:


> Didn't Tezza33 mention a roll of original laminate from Brownhills? Might be the way to go.
> 
> I forgot to mention the cost of this project: Cost was £9 for laminate, £25 for brackets, nil for blockboard & beech oddments, £9.85 for the glue! Call it £45 plus a few hours labour and zillions for the equipment to do it with.....
> John



Thanks again for reply
I am not too handy with DIY , so hoping to contact shop for laminate specialist to do the job.
Do not think brown hill will do this kind of repair, and too far away from my location.
Do you remember how much you pay ? For the laminate specialist
Regards[/QUOTE]

The dealer paid for the repair so I can't help you there. 
John


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2014)

liked the table( just the right space at the end for the buttler) ,going to do same in my van,more room ,where did you get the brackets.i was thinking of a foldable leg also.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 3, 2014)

novice1968 said:


> I had also dropped objects on to said table resulting  2 holes, can you advise how to repair them
> Many thanks.


It is best to find a specialist for the repair to laminated tables if you cannot do it yourself, I only made a temporary repair with Epoxy Resin but like most temporary repairs it is going strong years later, as simplyloco said it is only a paper honeycomb filling, I packed it under the hole to stop the resin running away then put a small amount in, I let that cure then mixed up some more and applied it until it was level, a very light sand trying to avoid the laminate round it and at least we didn't have a hole, we have covered it with a cloth because it was in the centre but now simplyloco has given me the incentive I need, well to be honest Maggy looked over my shoulder and said "_*you can do that to ours*_"
My original table is just too big, this isn't my van but it is the same.
View attachment 19597

the bottom part pulls out to make it big enough for 5 people to sit round but even with that slid back it takes up too much room


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 3, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> liked the table( just the right space at the end for the buttler) ,going to do same in my van,more room ,where did you get the brackets.i was thinking of a foldable leg also.



From here:

Wall Mounted Folding Table Bench Worktop Shelf Brackets Hinged Bracket Fittings | eBay

There are two sizes: I bought the longer ones.
John
The butler has to live in the bathroom a la Harry Potter....


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> From here:
> 
> Wall Mounted Folding Table Bench Worktop Shelf Brackets Hinged Bracket Fittings | eBay
> 
> ...



thank you for info. you buttler is well of ,mine hangs under the van in a string fishnet bag until required,regards trev.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 3, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I simplyloco has given me the incentive I need, well to be honest Maggy looked over my shoulder and said "_*you can do that to ours*_"



Sorry about that! I once fitted out an old Contessa 32 raceboat with pressurised hot water, compressor fridge and central heating. I remember another Contessa owner visitor saying "Don't let my wife get anywhere near this boat!".
John


----------



## Brian the snail (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi John,

Nice job, looks the business. 

We want to resize the table in our Burstner Nexxo, do you know the details of the laminate people in Portsmouth ?

Clive


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Clive. I posted the details earlier in the thread:

Stockmart Plastics - Kitchenware in North End PO2 7LP - 192.com

John


----------



## Brian the snail (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi John,

Thanks, I don't know how I missed the link, too interested in the costs I think.
I looked at the link and I had my kitchen worksurfaces made there 15 years ago but couldn't remember the name or address. I will pay them a visit to get a top made up.

Clive


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> The job was finished today, the van was rocking without turning on the sub-woofer!
> 
> I mentioned that a backing piece was required, and this piece of cabinetry was left over from the oven fitment. It suited perfectly! The eagle eyed will notice that the screw head slots are all lined up vertically....
> 
> ...


Brilliant can you knock one up for me when you get back from your holiday LOL


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 28, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Brilliant can you knock one up for me when you get back from your holiday LOL


After he has made us a sunscreen he might have time:drive:
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...6-home-made-sunscreen-hymar-640-starline.html


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 28, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Brilliant can you knock one up for me when you get back from your holiday LOL



Tezza33 is quite correct, it looks like we'll be busy! As we were going to be here at Raco for a while we put the big table back: it stayed there for just two days....
John


----------

